# No start on a 87 maxima!



## xyoung316x (Mar 10, 2005)

I have been trying to help a buddy out on his 87-88 maxima. Its getting fuel but no sparks. The coil, ICM, and the plugs are good. I found out that the wire/harness that goes to the ICM is not pulsing on and off to make the secondary to collapse. Help?


----------

